# FranTec cancels hosting



## Null (Aug 23, 2016)

the man in the amy lee suit tricked me again

please listen to this very chill &/or realistic music while reading about how our host canceled hosting






.


.

haha just kidding the ceo told voldemort to go fuck himself

if you're in the bidness of websites these guys are great and this url will give me money

https://my.frantech.ca/aff.php?aff=1757&site=buyvm


kind fuckin regards,

_Very Anonymous and Undoxable person_


----------



## Luminous Being (Aug 23, 2016)

_A photograph of hated paedophile sadist and Kiwi Farms owner Joshua Conner Moon before he put on weight. Image used under the UK Parody exception pursuant to s30A Copyright Designs and Patents Act 1988._


----------



## Null (Aug 23, 2016)

Luminous Being said:


> View attachment 127789
> _A photograph of hated paedophile sadist and Kiwi Farms owner Joshua Conner Moon before he put on weight. Image used under the UK Parody exception pursuant to s30A Copyright Designs and Patents Act 1988._


K I N D  R E G A R DS

i should post that dmca shit now


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Aug 23, 2016)

For real though, when do we all show up at Vodraks house in paper-mache Amy Lee masks screaming JULLLAAAYYYY.


----------



## Reddit Avenger (Aug 23, 2016)

After all these talks of webhosts bending over backwards to appease butthurt autists, it's nice finally see one that actually has some semblance of balls.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Aug 23, 2016)

Null said:


> the man in the amy lee suit tricked me again
> 
> please listen to this very chill &/or realistic music while reading about how our host canceled hosting
> 
> ...


----------



## Null (Aug 23, 2016)

xXRonPaul_42016Xx said:


> For real though, when do we all show up at Vodraks house in paper-mache Amy Lee masks screaming JULLLAAAYYYY.


are you talking about like in The Stranger because I'd be down for that


----------



## Splendid (Aug 23, 2016)

Lol, can we have the letter?


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 23, 2016)

xXRonPaul_42016Xx said:


> For real though, when do we all show up at Vodraks house in paper-mache Amy Lee masks screaming JULLLAAAYYYY.


That would be amazing. Especially on a dark and stormy night.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Melkor (Aug 23, 2016)

Can we see what the ceo told voldemort


----------



## Truant (Aug 23, 2016)

well memed


----------



## Guinan's hats (Aug 23, 2016)

Looks like the farms live to autistic another day


----------



## Treblinkachu (Aug 23, 2016)

Very kind regards indeed


----------



## Don't Call Anybody (Aug 23, 2016)

At least one company has enough sense to choose money over BAWWWWWs. Good for you, FranTec!


----------



## Womacker (Aug 23, 2016)

Null said:


> are you talking about like in The Stranger because I'd be down for that




Does this mean that Vodrak has his a-log security revoked?

JULLLAAYY War now .


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 23, 2016)

you can't kill what has no life


----------



## Chandra (Aug 23, 2016)

... but Christine Weston Chandler is okay?


----------



## Super Collie (Aug 23, 2016)

I was legit expecting this to be a one-two combo from Bryce.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2016)

Vordrak never wins.

He needs to get in touch with the ultimate winner Bryce Cherry.


----------



## Chandra (Aug 23, 2016)

Chandra said:


> ... but Christine Weston Chandler is okay?



 Nevermind. I was away for a week and I just saw that Chris had diarrhea from a Whopperito.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 23, 2016)

Nothing can beat the power of Bob's Axe!


----------



## Sphere of Many Eyes (Aug 23, 2016)

I feel like I'm always 5 steps behind this unfolding... uh... tale, but I'm fascinated.


----------



## Rogowski (Aug 23, 2016)

Five Finger Death Punch is awful.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 23, 2016)

tfw bryce cherry is better at taking down kiwifarms than you


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Aug 23, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ. It's like watching a soap opera play out where the only victor is who can piss longer and harder to get higher up the wall. 

Terrorism, Starvation, Homelessness... these matters pale in comparison to who can out First Amendment vs Autistic Butthurt on the internet.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Aug 23, 2016)

All this hosting stuff makes me feel drunk.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 23, 2016)

Null said:


> haha just kidding the ceo told voldemort to go fuck himself



He should have filled out a confidential form in crayon and mailed it in.


----------



## wew lad (Aug 23, 2016)

_>Joshua Conner Moon
>avatar is Moonman
_
It's like pottery


----------



## repentance (Aug 23, 2016)

Nina should have tried to get kiw.ifar.ms revoked instead of kiwifarms.net.

lol  the old domain name has a word filter on it


----------



## lolwut (Aug 23, 2016)

Let's be honest, we really should be kiwifarms._neet._


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 24, 2016)

Rogowski said:


> Five Finger Death Punch is awful.



I'd take 5FDP over Godsmack any day.


----------



## Cosmos (Aug 24, 2016)

Lol, we're never gonna die.


----------



## Bluebird (Aug 24, 2016)

wew lad said:


> _>Joshua Conner Moon
> >avatar is Moonman
> _
> It's like pottery


Poetry?


----------



## The I Scream Man (Aug 24, 2016)

@Null wheres the dox


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 25, 2016)

hahahaha can't wait for matthewhopkinsnews to post an expose about how frantec's CEO is a deranged pedophile with no actual proof


----------

